# Briggs & Stratton 8 HP New Coil Still No Spark



## bdog840 (Oct 4, 2010)

I bought a Snapper Comet 30 with a 8 HP Briggs & Stratton which was built in 67'. After working on the motor I can't seem to get any spark from the plug. By pulling the cord and spinning the motor over I can get a pretty good jolt up my arm but not at the plug. 

I decided to do way with the points system and went with a modern ignition coil. I ordered a replacement coil then swapped out the older one with a newer Magnatron style. Sure enough I was getting the same symptom like before. I'd get a powerful jolt by touching the end of the coil wire, but when a spark plug is connected i get nothing. Even resting the plug against the side of the block, no spark. Unhooking the kill wire seems to not do anything. The flywheel magnets also seem good.

Could there be a bad engine ground maybe a short somewhere? Do I have to remove the old points and condenser? 

Any advice would greatly help thank you.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Engine numbers would not hurt.

Points and condenser only need to disconnected but removing the set along with the plunger pin and plugging the plunger pin hole is best.

Are you using a known good plug?

Also need to know if your is a cast iron block or aluminum. No Magnatron for the cast iron as they use reverse polarity magnets. Also verify that coil is install correctly as some can be install upside down.


----------

